# 2560x1440 Monitor für GAming



## Klickarbeiter (26. September 2012)

*2560x1440 Monitor für GAming*

Hi,

suche Gaming Monitor mit 2560x1440 Auflösung bis ca 500 Euro...LED sollte er schon haben, danke

Graka GTX 680 OC, reicht die dann noch so 2 Jahre für diese Auflösung, für Games mit hohen Details?


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. September 2012)

*AW: 2560x1440 Monitor für GAming*

Schau doch erst mal hier vorbei: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html

Wenn das nix für dich ist, würde Ich den hier: Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, den hier: ASUS PB278Q, 27" (90LMGA070T01081C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder den hier: HP ZR2740w, 27" (XW476A4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. September 2012)

*AW: 2560x1440 Monitor für GAming*



Klickarbeiter schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> suche Gaming Monitor mit 2560x1440 Auflösung bis ca 500 Euro...LED sollte er schon haben, danke
> 
> Graka GTX 680 OC, reicht die dann noch so 2 Jahre für diese Auflösung, für Games mit hohen Details?


 Budget?
Aber die vom Herr Oberst sind schon sehr gut


----------



## stolle80 (26. September 2012)

*AW: 2560x1440 Monitor für GAming*

Lass die Finger von den IPS, viel zu teuer.
Und nicht spieletauglich!

Hol dir meinen, und downsample ihn läuft super.

AOC e2795Vh - 68.6 cm ( 27" ) mit Lautsprecher, USB Hub


----------



## atop1234 (26. September 2012)

*AW: 2560x1440 Monitor für GAming*



stolle80 schrieb:


> Lass die Finger von den IPS, viel zu teuer.
> Und nicht spieletauglich!
> 
> Hol dir meinen, und downsample ihn läuft super.
> ...




Womit man besser fährt hängt auch davon ab was man so spielt.
Man muss halt zwischen zwei Nachteilen wählen, den nicht optimalen Reaktionszeiten der WQHD-Monitore und der mickrigen Full-HD-Auflösung der üblichen Monitore (Jedes neue iPad hat mehr Pixel!)

Wenn man viel Multiplayer-Shooter spielt sollte man Deinem Rat folgen, ich werde aber meinen U2711 so schnell nicht wieder hergeben...


----------



## Klickarbeiter (26. September 2012)

Danke an alle erst mal

Mit den Korea dingern, sind die auch wirklich gut?

Sind die 6ms reakzeit jetzte so schlimm, das is zu 2ms doch kaum ein Unterschied, oder?


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. September 2012)

*AW: 2560x1440 Monitor für GAming*



Klickarbeiter schrieb:


> Sind die 6ms reakzeit jetzte so schlimm, das is zu 2ms doch kaum ein Unterschied, oder?


 
Vermeide in Zukunft Doppelposts und Pack alle Fragen in einen Post 

Im genannten Thread die Antworten finden du wirst


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2012)

*AW: 2560x1440 Monitor für GAming*



> Lass die Finger von den IPS, viel zu teuer.
> Und nicht spieletauglich!


Falsch! Früher waren IPS-Panels zum Spielen ungeeignet, da die Reaktionzeiten   einfach zu hoch waren. Im Laufe der Jahre hat der Fortschritt aber auch   vor den IPS-Panels nicht halt gemacht, und so sind in der heutigen Zeit   bereits einige Monitore auf dem Markt die den TN-Panels deutlich Konkurrenz machen. Stichwort: AH-IPS Panel
Dell & LG haben wohl bewiesen, das IPS-Monitore durchaus spiele tauglich sind. Manchmal schadet ein Blick über den Tellerrand wirklich nicht. 




> Sind die 6ms reakzeit jetzte so schlimm, das is zu 2ms doch kaum ein Unterschied, oder?



Siehe FAQ.  

Die Reaktionszeit bezeichnet die Zeit, welche immer in Millisekunden   angegeben ist, die ein Bildpunkt eines LCD benötigt, um seinen Zustand   zu wechseln. Je kleiner dieser Wert ist, desto schneller kann das Bild   wechseln, ohne dass das Bild verschwimmt. Dieses Verschwimmen ist für   PC-Spieler ein großes Dorn im Auge, da das Umfeld dadurch unscharf wird,   und sich Details nicht mehr deutlich erkennen lassen. Vorallem die   Freund-Feind-Erkennung in schnellen Ego-Shootern leidet darunter   deutlich. Durch die relativ neue 120Hz-Technik versucht man dem Problem   der Schlierenbildung wieder Herr zu werden. Eine genaue Erklärung zur   120Hz-Technik bei Monitoren findent ihr weiter oben in diesem Thread. 

Oftmals geben die Hersteller einen Wert von 2-5ms an. Dies mag auf den   ersten Blick wenig erscheinen, ist jedoch nur der niedrigste der   gemessenen Werte. Die reale Reaktionszeit liegt aber um einiges höher. 

Hier ein kleines Beispiel:

Als Monitor wählen wir den ASUS VG278H.   Ein Monitor mit einer FullHD-Auflösung (1920x1080),   LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung sowie 120Hz-Technik. Im 27"-Bereich ist er   momentan die Referenz wenn es um Gamingmonitore geht. Note: _1,97 / PCGH 01/2012_

 Reaktionszeit laut Hersteller: 2ms
Reale Reaktionszeit: 18ms (Wert von PCGH ermittelt!) 

Obwohl dieser Wert mit 18ms relativ hoch erscheint, ist er für ein   27"-Gerät wirklich gut und daher ist dieser Monitor auch uneingeschränkt   spieletauglich. 



Wenn du mehr über die Technik hinter den Monitoren wissen willst, dann schau doch einfach mla hier rein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html


----------



## Sraw (29. September 2012)

*AW: 2560x1440 Monitor für GAming*

Die Yamakasi/Crossover oder auch Shimian Monitor QH270 sind recht gut.


----------



## fleshless909 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 2560x1440 Monitor für GAming*

ASUS PB278Q gestern erhalten und begeistert


----------



## Carver (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 2560x1440 Monitor für GAming*



fleshless909 schrieb:


> ASUS PB278Q gestern erhalten und begeistert


 
Hast du das Display mal auf Lichthöfe getestet ? Also die Helligkeit auf Werkseinstellungen setzen und das Zimmer abdunklen. Dann vom Monitor ein Schwarzbild anzeigen lassen und schauen, ob an den Ecken das Backlight durchscheint.

Ich habe einen Dell U2713 und habe den bereits 2x wegen dieser Sache tauschen lassen. Besonders die linke, untere Ecke ist betroffen. Tagsüber stört es nicht so, aber spätestestens bei einem Film mit schwarzen Balken im schummrigen Zimmer ist es nicht mehr zu übersehen, und leuchtet wie eine Taschenlampe in's Bild rein. Zusammen mit dem IPS - Glow sieht das dann so gelblich aus und lenkt tierisch ab. 

Darum interessiert es mich, ob der Asus dasselbe Problem hat. 

Gruß 

Carver


----------



## fleshless909 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 2560x1440 Monitor für GAming*

Ja habe ich mal gemacht und kann nichts erkennen das problem habe ich vom Dell schon gehört deshalb habe ich noch auf den Asus gewartet das war gut so.
Also ich kann ihn nur empfehlen auch für Fotos im sRGB Modus 1a für Hobbyfotografen da stimmt die Preis Leistung.
Aber bei dell kommt da ein nachfolger glaub ich gelesen zu haben.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 2560x1440 Monitor für GAming*



<> schrieb:


> Oftmals geben die Hersteller einen Wert von 2-5ms an. Dies mag auf den   ersten Blick wenig erscheinen, ist jedoch nur der niedrigste der   gemessenen Werte. Die reale Reaktionszeit liegt aber um einiges höher.
> 
> Hier ein kleines Beispiel:
> 
> ...




Naja das stimmt nicht so ganz. Es gibt durchaus Spieler die alle Monitore mit einer Reaktionszeit oberhalb von 10 ms als extrem störend empfinden.
Ich selber habe einen C23a550u von Samsung bei Prad mit einer Reaktionszeit von ca. 6ms gemessen. Wenn ich nun den Overdrive herunterschraube erhalte ich knapp über 10ms und ich sehe da einen großen Unterschied in BFBC2.
Außerdem gibt es durchaus TN Panels an die KEIN IPS auch nur annähernd hin kommt. Der XL 2420t z.B. hat bei Prad 3ms geschafft: 
PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ XL2420T Teil 7
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-benq-xl2420t-teil7.html#ReaktionsverhaltenDer Iiyama ProLite G2773HDS http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-iiyama-g2773hs-teil7.html#Reaktionsverhalten
Der ProLite B2776HDS-B1 auch (allerdings keine 120hz, wie die beiden zuvor):PRAD | Test Monitor Iiyama ProLite B2776HDS-B1 Teil 5

Also es gibt durchaus einige extrem Gamingtaugliche Monitore auf dem Markt. Die meinsten haben bei dieser Reaktionszeit leider einen rießen Inputlag. Vor allem beim XL2420t und dem B2776 ist dieser trotz perfekter Reaktionszeit immer noch in einem sehr passablen Bereich. Das sind auch die 2 besten Gamingmonitore dich ich vor nem dreiviertel Jahr(als ich selber auf der Suche war) bei Prad gefunden habe.


----------



## fleshless909 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 2560x1440 Monitor für GAming*

Am besten ist immer noch testen testen und nochmals testen.
Jeder hat ein anderes subj. empfinden.
Ausgiebig testen und bei nichtgefallen einfach innerhalb der 14 Tage zurück fertig.


----------

